# Puerto Rico Heineken Cup - Beginning of CORT Series



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Our boat, WHIPPET, took 3rd place in Jib and Main class and "Best Visiting Yacht" In the Puerto Rico Heineken Cup. WHIPPET is owned and driven by Bill McConnell of St. Thomas, with Kevin Weatherbee, also of St. Thomas, as tactician and Protest Committee rep......TOTALLY green crew. We done good. BVI Spring Regatta weekend after next, then ROLEX. Time to start collecting watches...


----------

